# Scan Day - How many Follicles? How big should they be?



## waiting4u

Hi Ladies - Sorry keep starting new thread. 

Had my scan this morning, they say I have about 12-13 follicles on my right ovary which are about 8 mm, and about 8-10 on my left ovary and they are tiny. My left ovary is behind my uterus so likely they will not be able to retrieve any eggs from it any during EC.

So......the good news is that I am responding to my ivf drugs ( I am on menopur injections but only Day 7 - 8th injection tonight) but follicles are small. I need to have a look at some others IVF diaries as I don't know if this is a good response. My lovely nurse said we need to rescan on Friday, see how much they have grown and then again on Monday. She said it is early days. I sensed that this was disappointing news. Maybe I keep thinking the worse for self preservation.

For those in IVF, had IVF, what were your first scans like re your follies, were they big, small, none, lots, is 12 enough? 

Thanks for thinking of me ladies, I truly appreciate your support. xxxx


----------



## Hanna

From what I have read 12 is pretty good. But others with more experience will tell you.
I have also read that in some people they develop later, so there is still plenty of time. 
Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## CareBear

I'm on clomid and have scans to check my follicles are big enough to have a mature egg in before having a HCG jab. Mine have to be over 18mm and they grown 2mm a day. So 12 sounds pretty good by Friday they should be about 18mm. Good luck!


----------



## JASMAK

Grow follies, grow!!! Good luck!


----------



## maz

I'll keep my fingers crossed that your follies grow lots for you before friday

xx


----------



## honey08

they shud be fine on friday hun....best of luck:)


----------



## waiting4u

Thanks ladies, I just can't stop crying, hope that means they are growing! If tears made follicles grow, mine would be ready for EC!!!!


----------



## Stardancer

https://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l31/lflagg06/good_luck_.gif


----------



## akcher

Sprinkling Miracle Grow on your follies!! :dust:


----------



## genkigemini

My doctor is always looking for 20mm. Good luck!!


----------

